# My organ



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

f/1.8
ISO 1250
1/800
35mm

I think my DOF was too short because I wish the whole "AMERICAN" was in focus, but what say ye?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 13, 2012)

Interesting. I'm just glad that it is a musical instrument and not say your liver or a lung. :mrgreen:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

My god, that title scared me 

I like the ultra shallow DOF, personally. Was the "American" your intended "sub-subject?"


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 13, 2012)

From its condition, it's been handled quite a bit but, for such an old small one, it might still work as long as you don't pull on the top things or bang on the rest too hard.

Be careful, it may quit anytime and never work again.
If that happens, just push it into the corner and go on with your life.





Is that the kind of answer you were looking for?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> From its condition, it's been handled quite a bit but, for such an old small one, it might still work as long as you don't pull on the top things or bang on the rest too hard.
> 
> Be careful, it may quit anytime and never work again.
> If that happens, just push it into the corner and go on with your life.
> ...



You mean we can't take it to the bar gig tomorrow night? Nothing like a little organ music to liven up the crowd on a Friday night.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Interesting. I'm just glad that it is a musical instrument and not say your liver or a lung. :mrgreen:


Or any other "organ".   For a second I was scared.


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> From its condition, it's been handled quite a bit but, for such an old small one, it might still work as long as you don't pull on the top things or bang on the rest too hard.
> 
> Be careful, it may quit anytime and never work again.
> If that happens, just push it into the corner and go on with your life.
> ...



I can assure you, that while it may not look pretty, it still plays great and leaves no listener unsatisfied.


----------



## KenC (Dec 13, 2012)

Your organ looks a little dusty.

I'd say it needs more DOF; that or shoot a portion of it straight on.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 13, 2012)

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > From its condition, it's been handled quite a bit but, for such an old small one, it might still work as long as you don't pull on the top things or bang on the rest too hard.
> ...



From its dusty condition, my guess is that you might be the rare and only listener - and thus easy to satisfy.


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> From its dusty condition, my guess is that you might be the rare and only listener - and thus easy to satisfy.




<---Married.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know if the DOF is too shallow or if the focus is just a tad too forward. I think if you would have moved the focus back a hair, you may almost have pulled it off.


----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

Shoot it sharp and blur it in post..... years ago that was not a choice


----------



## amolitor (Dec 13, 2012)

Pshhh, blurring in post was just about the easiest thing to accomplish in the olden days.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 13, 2012)

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > From its dusty condition, my guess is that you might be the rare and only listener - and thus easy to satisfy.
> ...



And?...


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Pshhh, blurring in post was just about the easiest thing to accomplish in the olden days.



I like to imagine that it involved steam, coal and men in stove pipe hats furiously smelting.


----------



## fiziwig (Dec 15, 2012)

This is the kind of subject I would use focus stacking on. Why not have the whole thing sharp from front to back?


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 16, 2012)

I like it


----------



## xabit (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice composition, difficult to get the right angle with the full stretch of keys in shot I'm sure. DoF is too short, I agree. IMO, would be nice if it was not so blurred at the front and had a trail off towards the background


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2012)

fiziwig said:


> This is the kind of subject I would use focus stacking on. Why not have the whole thing sharp from front to back?



I was representing the symbolism of past and present technology and how mankind struggles with its lack of connection to the natural world.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 17, 2012)

runnah said:


> fiziwig said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of subject I would use focus stacking on. Why not have the whole thing sharp from front to back?
> ...



Me, too.
That's why I have given up indoor toilets and now use my back yard.
This is causing some consternation among my neighbors so I will refer them to you.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2012)

Some see a strange man pooping in his backyard, I see one of earth's children connecting with nature.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 17, 2012)

runnah said:


> Some see a strange man pooping in his backyard, I see one of earth's children connecting with nature.



Well, good attitude.
When I am next in Maine and feel the need to poop, I will think of your backyard.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2012)

It would be an honor to have you void yourself on my property.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 17, 2012)

runnah said:


> It would be an honor to have you void yourself on my property.



I may not be able to get there in person so look for a small UPS box.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd have shot it with a bit more DoF.  I mean you had a ton of exposure to give, seeing how you were at ISO 1250 AND 1/800 shutter speed.  Were you trying to get the loss of contrast and the extra noise from ISO 1250?  

The biggest thing with these sorts of shots is that I always want there to be more to it than just the instrument, a hand feeling out a chord or something.  The shallow DoF keyboard shot has been done a million times, I usually want something that gives it a little something more.


----------

